# Where to get metal hole reinforced kraft/hang tags



## capnb (Jan 23, 2013)

Hey guys.
Wondering if anyone knows where to get kraft hang tags that have a metal reinforced hole instead of a paper one.

Like this:












Thanks!


----------



## capnb (Jan 23, 2013)

Anybody know?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Have your printer find them for you.


----------



## capnb (Jan 23, 2013)

splathead said:


> Have your printer find them for you.


I'll be doing them myself


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

You could always make your own. 

Here are the cards: etsy.com/search?includes[]=tags&q=kraft+hang+tags

Buy a grommet tool and use whatever metal grommet you want. The tools can be found at craft stores, or Wal Mart.


----------



## capnb (Jan 23, 2013)

splathead said:


> You could always make your own.
> 
> Here are the cards: etsy.com/search?includes[]=tags&q=kraft+hang+tags
> 
> Buy a grommet tool and use whatever metal grommet you want. The tools can be found at craft stores, or Wal Mart.


That's not a bad idea.
It would save me time to buy them already done, but for the time being I should be able to do them myself.


----------



## Rico Menor (Mar 22, 2007)

do not buy a chaep hand press or the dye that you have to use a hammer and plate to smash the grommet. I have used both and it was no fun at all. I ended up getting a Hiker and it is the best thing since sliced bread. a good grommet press is about $250.00


----------



## Harvey (Feb 21, 2013)

this company makes exactly what your looking for Awesome Merchandise their based in the UK and they do almost everything you could want for your clothing line


----------



## capnb (Jan 23, 2013)

Rico Menor said:


> do not buy a chaep hand press or the dye that you have to use a hammer and plate to smash the grommet. I have used both and it was no fun at all. I ended up getting a Hiker and it is the best thing since sliced bread. a good grommet press is about $250.00


Ya...that's why I'd like to find them already made.
$250 for a grommet press definitely isn't in the budget.

I'd like copper grommets on my hang tags basically as an aesthetic thing to go with my brand so it really isn't even a functional thing


----------



## capnb (Jan 23, 2013)

Harvey said:


> this company makes exactly what your looking for Awesome Merchandise their based in the UK and they do almost everything you could want for your clothing line


Those are only paper re-enforced and I'd really like to buy from the US.

There has to be someone that sells these already made...


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

I've gotten finished tags in years past from Phimco Phimco Bindery, Inc.

I didn't see any on the website but it might be worth giving them a call


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Have you looked on Ebay?....


----------



## Rico Menor (Mar 22, 2007)

you can try CBFlabel.com and talk to Jamie Wilcox.


----------

